# How to post pictures



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I know I could have picked a better day to post a complaint, but I got hit with this 2 or 3 times today and it seems to be getting worse all the time. I'm NOT singling out any one specific individual here but the problem is this. Cameras/phone cameras have a built in orientation that positions your pictures to that baseline orientation. When you hold your camera/phone camera such that the bottom of the picture is at the bottom of the orientation your pictures look right side up when transferred to and viewed on your computer. If you turn your camera/phone camera 90 degrees left or right to take a shot, which most of you do on occasion, your picture will appear to be laid over on one side or the other when transferred to and viewed on your computer. Now here comes the rub; when you post that picture on-line, either directly in your post or just attached to the post, and I open the picture to view it, it is laid over on one side or the other. If I were using my phone to view the website (which I don't), I guess I could just rotate my phone to view the picture right side up. But I only look at websites on my computer at home and I don't have the ability to turn my computer monitor on its side so I'm getting frustrated at losing out on viewing your wonderful pictures because looking at most of them laying over on one side or the other is a real PITA.

You have the ability either on your computer or through your picture storing website (I use Photobucket) to rotate that orientation BEFORE you post the picture on a website. I'm just about 100% sure that you wouldn't hang a picture on your wall at home with somebody's head on the left side and their feet on the right side of the picture; why do you want to do that on a website? It's very annoying to say the least and I think your viewing public deserves better.

In fact, I'd like to see websites include this information in their guidelines to posting pictures on any given website. Okay, rant over.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm ok with the orientation thing, as long as people keep leaving the GPS info in the picture information. 


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Hmmm... I'm ok with the orientation thing, as long as people keep leaving the GPS info in the picture information.
> 
> -DallanC


Now you let the cat out of the bag. I have gotten more secret hunting spots by getting the GPS information off of pictures that I ever did by scouting._O\\


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good call Bob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good points dubob. Maybe time to tweak our policy on posting pictures.

Please, everyone jump in on this one. The more opinions the better.

.


----------

